# Introduction



## Dosarrest (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have recently joined the forum. Happy to be a part of this forum.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Oct 16, 2018)

Hullo,
I am also new here (though I have been lurking for a while). Another Linux user who decided Linux wasn’t “niche” enough any more. Extremely impressed with FreeBSD and its documentation and its welcoming community. Also please admire my cat, Nutmeg.


----------



## hitest (Oct 18, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

